# The real joker



## darksydehaunter (Jun 9, 2011)

Greetings fellow haunters. 

We are doing a clown/asylum theme in our maze this year and I figured its time to incorparate the joker ( the graphic novel joker), The Jack Nicholson version,well not a big fan of that look,,, and Heath Ledgers look as good as it is isnt what I'm going for.. My problem is I am unable to find a suitable face prosthetic, I've seen a few but they just dont seem to have the right grin or look. 
Does anyone know where I can find the perfect joker prosthetic?


Thanks and "why so serious"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i wish i could be of more help. the most i can think to do is google it. good luck!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I will ask Darrel if he can sculpt a prosthetic, and see how much he would charge, if you're interested. He's more into graphic novels than I am, so he'll probably have an idea of the work involved. He might even have the novel, so that could help.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

What, no Cesar Romero? Actually, my fav joker is Mark Hamill's.


----------



## westbatman (Mar 24, 2010)

You might try the scream team, they have a couple of evil clown faces that might work: http://www.screamteam.com/products.php

Andy


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

do you have a pic of what your looking for?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

what about this one :


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

samhayne said:


> what about this one :


Now THAT is an awesome mask!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.costumeandpropshop.com/d...ts_Funny_Face_Joker_Latex_Foam_Appliance.html


----------

